# Sunshine & showers...



## Capt Lightning (Nov 3, 2016)

It's been what we call "Guy dreich" today ( very damp & miserable), but during a rare patch of sunshine, I grabbed my camera and took this snap.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2016)

Feel good photo, love it Capt!


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 3, 2016)

Whoa, that's a great camera catch! Nice one.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 3, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful Capt!


----------



## Carla (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice pic, Capt!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks for the comments..  I just opened my lounge window, stuck the camera out and pressed the shutter. You'll probably notice a couple of smudges on the picture - these were  raindrops!


----------

